# Food Safety News - 06/16/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 16, 2021)

*Jury and trial expert says Stewart Parnell’s trial attorneys dropped the ball*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 16, 2021 12:05 am Were the jury and venue back in 2014 sufficiently free of bias to give Stewart Parnell and Michael Parnell a fair trial or not? Latest to offer an answer is trial scientist Denise de La Rue. She is a jury and trial consultant from Decatur, GA. The Parnell brothers are serving federal sentences related to... Continue Reading


*Salmonella infections investigated in New Zealand*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 16, 2021 12:03 am Officials in New Zealand are investigating a Salmonella outbreak that has sickened 35 people so far this year. Salmonella Enteritidis sequence type 11 (ST 11) was first detected in 2019 in an outbreak traced to a restaurant in the Auckland region. Since May 2019, the number of patients associated with this strain is 101 and from 2019... Continue Reading


*State acts to protect public from poisonous mushrooms; certification required in 2022*
By Coral Beach on Jun 16, 2021 12:02 am A new law in New Hampshire will require people who make money from wild mushrooms to become certified under a licensing program designed to decrease poisonings. Gov. Chris Sununu signed House Bill 345 into law this past week. It goes into effect on July 1, 2022. The law allows for fines of up to $1,000... Continue Reading


*Ciguatera increase prompts alert in British Virgin Islands*
By News Desk on Jun 16, 2021 12:01 am Authorities in the British Virgin Islands have issued a warning after a surge in Ciguatera fish poisoning (CFP) within the past few weeks. Cases until the week of June 6 were sporadic, but within three weeks there have been eight confirmed infections with other suspected cases also being investigated. National Epidemiologist Harmony Massiah said CFP... Continue Reading


*Al-Rabih brand Tahini recalled over Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2021 02:51 pm Phoenicia Group Inc. of Ottawa, Canada, is recalling Al-Rabih brand Tahini because of possible Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results. The Tahini was distributed in Ontario, Quebec and possibly nationally in Canada. The CFIA is verifying that industry is removing the recalled product from the marketplace. Recalled... Continue Reading


*Designed By Nature recalls milk formulas because they are not for infants*
By News Desk on Jun 15, 2021 12:51 pm Designed By Nature of California is recalling Goat’s Milk Powder, Cow’s Milk Powder and Base Milk Powder formulas because the labeling is not clear that the products are not intended to be used as infant formula. The company is advising parents and caregivers of infants 12 months and younger to not use these products because... Continue Reading


----------

